# 6 week post surgery labs, help me please!



## Alli (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for your help


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You definitely need your doctor to run Free T3 and Free T4 levels-TSH alone isn't going to tell much. I'm guessing you are hypo at this point (the TSH is leaning towards that) but it's hard to tell without the Frees.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Alli said:


> Please HELP ME!!! I wasn't sure if I should post this here or in the general forum, but there are lots of labs on here, so I figured here was good.
> 
> History:
> I had 1/2 of my thyroid removed 6 weeks ago. Along with the larger than a baseball benign tumor that was attached to it. Everything came back fine and there was no cancer, the tumor was normal thyroid tissue.
> ...


Well.....................why are you not on thyroxine replacement and why has your doctor not run your FREE T3 and FREE T4 along with the TSH?

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

I personally find it distressing that your doc has you on estrogen to help you feel better. Did you have lab results that warrant that?

Also, it would be very important to get your ferritin checked.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

And, one way to tell about the calcium is to eat some tums several times a day. "IF" that helps the tingling and whatnot but I do suspect that could be tied in to low ferritin.

So......................hard to get anything done over the holidays but I do think you need to get w/your doctor whenever you can.

You sound really ill so take good care and see what you can do about an appt. re all this.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Alli,

You are hypo based on your TSH. You need to insist they run your Free's every time and dose you based on those alone - TSH isn't for dose adjustments.

You are experiencing hypo signs for sure.

If you are tingling take some Tum's and if you are not on a regular calcium supplement get into the habit while you are young. I did not and have awful bones. Call your doctor and ask to be tested.

Are you experiencing heavy periods? If so your Ferritin levels could be low which contribute to feeling fatigued. Then on top of that being hypo can also increase flow.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Alli:

Dump the diet coke. Do some research on line on aspertame the artificial sweetner in diet drinks. I was drinking about the same amount till I found out I was probably poisioned and that could have added to my graves. Switched to green teas. Had an awful headache for about a week like a withdrawl. Also your IUD could make your periods heavier and iron suppliments may help but ask your gyn.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

When ferritin is that low in the range, it can make you feel terrible. I had more muscle aches, headaches, RLS, etc...

Renee


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

midgetmaid said:


> When ferritin is that low in the range, it can make you feel terrible. I had more muscle aches, headaches, RLS, etc...
> 
> Renee


Ditto what Renee said.

I think you need to supplement your iron as well as D. Ferritin should be in upper 3/4 range - while you are in range you are in bottom range. Both Iron and D can affect your energy levels. I actually have noticed I feel hyper if my D or ferritin gets into high range. I took 35K weekly for 12 weeks and then began to supplement with 5K IU daily . If I lower my dose I go deficient again, and feel the fatigue immediately. I ended up having endometrial ablation as I suffered taking iron supplements.

Low iron definitely causes RLS, which I suffered from and felt helpless about , until I began the iron supplements.

Your FT-4 looks in good range but your TSH is high for he FT-4 levels you have ??? Keep insisting they test both your FT-4 and FT-3 when they draw labs.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Alli even black tea, hot or cold, has as much or more caffeine than diet coke and would be better for you at this point. Sweeten with stevia, agave nectar, coconut palm sugar or honey if you're worried about gaining weight, just get far, far away from the aspartame.


----------

